# Gleneden approval for armor shoreline



## easyrider (Sep 18, 2021)

I hope they get going on this before some one changes their mind or a storm rolls through.

Bill









						Goal 18 exceptions granted by county
					

GLENEDEN BEACH —Lincoln County left a historic mark on state law Thursday by granting the first exception to Oregon’s Goal 18 beach and dune protection laws since they were put




					www.newportnewstimes.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 18, 2021)

I think there may be a slight difference between an armor shoreline and an amour shoreline. 

But that's not to say that given shoreline couldn't be both.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 18, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think there may be a slight difference between an armor shoreline and an amour shoreline.
> 
> But that's not to say that given shoreline couldn't be both.



I didn't notice that spell check and you are right, it could be both.

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Sep 18, 2021)

... and who is this Glen Eden guy anyway.  Cousin of the lady from I Dream of Jeannie?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 19, 2021)

Eric B said:


> ... and who is this Glen Eden guy anyway.  Cousin of the lady from I Dream of Jeannie?



Opps, Glen Eden is in Steamboat Springs. 

Bill


----------

